# ADA 60f - flip's rock madness



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

This is looking good. I'm glad that tank was not damaged.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice work on the stand.


----------



## flipanda (Nov 30, 2009)

Just a small update on the stand.

after alot of headache and trial and error. got the sides on, the door and totally forgot about placing a floor on the inside of the tank so had to do that too. but finally got it all together and threw on some stain.

it aint pretty but i can say that i built it.


----------



## flipanda (Nov 30, 2009)

got the stand completed sort of, put some aquasoil in and tried an arrangement of rocks.


----------



## flipanda (Nov 30, 2009)

its been awhile since i've updated this thread. its because i was only paying for this tank with tips that i got during work (work at the front desk of a hotel) that way i wouldnt really rush through things.

anyways, ive since done 2 rescapes since my initial one and i wish i had pictures of the earlier setup or even the dsm period i had going on.

my tank as it looks now


















ive since switched the lighting from the archaea to the finnex ray 2 24" which is a huge improvement in lighting. that light is just all kinds of awesome.

secondly ive added some yellow neos to my tank courtesy of idex here at the forums. shrimp came in looking great and barely a month in, ive got a shrimp thats berried!!!





































as far as plants go, most of them come from barthog, hc from nilocg and there was some riccia courtesy of h4n but ive since removed it for the time being. i do plan on putting it back, i just dont know where.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

tank looks awesome!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

sweet setup


----------



## flipanda (Nov 30, 2009)

used an old bracket and chain to hang up my finnex light. im thinking its a little too high and may add more chain links to lower it some.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

tank looks great!


----------



## Gregoryalln854 (Nov 2, 2012)

looks good, where does everyone get their rocks?


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

that will grow in quite nicely


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty cool nice looking shrimp too.


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Makes me want to start up one for myself. Can't way to see the plants grow in


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

This looks great! Nice job on the final hardscape!


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

beautiful tank! love the tank's dimensions too


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Gregoryalln854 said:


> looks good, where does everyone get their rocks?


I know there are a couple sellers on the SNS. Sometimes people get them from ADA. LFS might have some as well. There are really a ton of places to get them.

OP- tank is looking great! I have the same light. It has been working out well for me, too.


----------



## flipanda (Nov 30, 2009)

Chyrol said:


> I know there are a couple sellers on the SNS. Sometimes people get them from ADA. LFS might have some as well. There are really a ton of places to get them.
> 
> OP- tank is looking great! I have the same light. It has been working out well for me, too.


yea the rocks I got from a seller here by the name of flowerfishs

awesome to deal with and a huge selection of rock packages.

yea im loving this light as well. its so much better imo then the archaea i had on there before.


----------

